# Replacement of 12 volt outlet



## Iluvmynissan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guys 
I have a 2006 Nissan altima and my 12 volt outlet in my center console is not working. I don't know much about cars. What do I need to do to fix it? Thanks!!!


----------

